# Debating self-sponsoring



## Steve508 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello everyone ! New here, just found site. Im 25 with no degree or vet status so as i'v realised in 4 years of trying to get on the job..... No chance. I was recently told that self sponsoing into academy would be my bedt bet. I have the funds, the time, and posdibly a chief to sign off on my paperwork already. Is this really the bedt way for me ? I have dozens of applications out and have never gotten an interview. I have armored truck, corrections, and armed security expierience but still can't get noticed.Thanks all !!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Save your own life, do something else. police work has changed for the worse since 9/11 and is still going down the shitter with all this race bull shit. However if you want to get into it, do yourself a favor and look into electronic forensics, Because the bar fights, shoot outs, car chases are long gone, guns and cuffs are changing to keyboards and mouse (mice? i have no clue) the world needs ditch diggers too.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

LAPD.com


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Save your own life, do something else. police work has changed for the worse since 9/11 and is still going down the shitter with all this race bull shit. However if you want to get into it, do yourself a favor and look into electronic forensics, Because the bar fights, shoot outs, car chases are long gone, guns and cuffs are changing to keyboards and mouse (mice? i have no clue) the world needs ditch diggers too.


Fuckin sucks, doesn't it.

The awesome stories I used to hear about policing in the 80's and 90's are loooooong gone.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Fuckin sucks, doesn't it.
> 
> The awesome stories I used to hear about policing in the 80's and 90's are loooooong gone.


Yeah and I have a few stories from the early 2003-4 when I was only PT-LEO, and even stuff from the first few years of (2001) dispatch too. but if I did it today.... well I'm just going to keep those to myself.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Yeah and I have a few stories from the early 2003-4 when I was only PT-LEO, and even stuff from the first few years of (2001) dispatch too. but if I did it today.... well I'm just going to keep those to myself.


I've told plenty of friends but I don't think I mentioned it on here...I had more fun as an auxiliary and part timer than I did when I got on full time. It wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like you've put in the groundwork and if you believe that you're enough of a "subjugating racist" to be herding shitbirds through courtroom turnstiles, self-sponsoring will give you an edge. Good luck, Steve. 

With regard to the job, I wouldn't trade my memories for the world. 
I pray for those enduring the countdown to retirement.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Look out of state or self sponsor and put in applications. With this state, the academy cert is the key to your future. Especially now, since more and more departments are exiting civil service, they will be looking to hire the "cheapest" candidate (aka full time cert). If you can do it, DO IT!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Full time academy would probably serve you better than a CJ degree.

Might want to sign up as a R/I to keep the in-service current, but more knowledgeable members would know about that.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Goose said:


> I've told plenty of friends but I don't think I mentioned it on here...I had more fun as an auxiliary and part timer than I did when I got on full time. It wasn't fun anymore.


exactly! you can come out play weekend warrior for just a little coin. but your not bogged down with admin bull shit and shit talk around the station. you do your 8 hours and your done. mean while you have that security job in the back of your brain, for me it was dispatch. I'am trying to get back on, I need the I'm on the road fix.


----------



## Steve508 (Aug 20, 2015)

All awesome advice guys thank you for your replies !!! Unfoetunatly being a new dad and just buying my first house a FT academy would be basically impossible. The reserve academy starts next month and has open spots and is managable with my full time current job. Has anyone ever been hired with a reserve academy and then promoted to full time years later but not had to do a FT academy from the start ?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Steve508 said:


> All awesome advice guys thank you for your replies !!! Unfoetunatly being a new dad and just buying my first house a FT academy would be basically impossible. The reserve academy starts next month and has open spots and is managable with my full time current job. _*Has anyone ever been hired with a reserve academy and then promoted to full time years later but not had to do a FT academy from the start ?*_


Don't think so. From what i understand you will always have to complete the F/T academy. Personally it doesn't make sense ( unless it a legality issue ? )


----------



## Steve508 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yea it seems stupid to have to re-do everything youv already done. There should be a "bridge" class connecting what youv learn to what more you need to know to be FT.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Steve508 said:


> All awesome advice guys thank you for your replies !!! Unfoetunatly being a new dad and just buying my first house a FT academy would be basically impossible. The reserve academy starts next month and has open spots and is managable with my full time current job. Has anyone ever been hired with a reserve academy and then promoted to full time years later but not had to do a FT academy from the start ?


Isn't that the complete opposite of what you stated in your first post?

Have you actually read the replies? I mean, for comprehension.


----------



## Steve508 (Aug 20, 2015)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Isn't that the complete opposite of what you stated in your first post?
> 
> Have you actually read the replies? I mean, for comprehension.


I dont recall saying FULL time academy...please re-read. Sorry if I wasnt clear in referencing part time academy.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Steve508 said:


> Has anyone ever been hired with a reserve academy and then promoted to full time years later but not had to do a FT academy from the start ?


No, you have to do both. I did both pretty much back to back...
R/I is easy and inexpensive. No excuse not to go.
I thought you meant full time since you said you had the funds and the time.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> R/I is easy and inexpensive. No excuse not to go.


Reserve Academy is now 315 hours and $1800...a far cry from the 120 hours and the (I think) $300ish I paid about ten years ago. Funny thing is the law package at the reserve academy was better than the law package I received at an out-of-state full time academy. Gotta love MA case law.


----------



## Daniel McDonald (Dec 29, 2013)

Florida has lots of jobs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthShoreBrother (Aug 1, 2015)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Isn't that the complete opposite of what you stated in your first post?
> 
> Have you actually read the replies? I mean, for comprehension.





Steve508 said:


> Hello everyone ! New here, just found site. Im 25 with no degree or vet status so as i'v realised in 4 years of trying to get on the job..... No chance. I was recently told that self sponsoing into academy would be my bedt bet. I have the funds, the time, and posdibly a chief to sign off on my paperwork already. Is this really the bedt way for me ? I have dozens of applications out and have never gotten an interview. I have armored truck, corrections, and armed security expierience but still can't get noticed.Thanks all !!


It would definitely give you a leg up, but the whole process will take some time. So I would say if you could do it with your current job, go for it. If you work for the sheriffs department, even if you dont get on a department, you still have the option to work details through there. Even if you're not, its still a relatively easy program t


Steve508 said:


> Hello everyone ! New here, just found site. Im 25 with no degree or vet status so as i'v realised in 4 years of trying to get on the job..... No chance. I was recently told that self sponsoing into academy would be my bedt bet. I have the funds, the time, and posdibly a chief to sign off on my paperwork already. Is this really the bedt way for me ? I have dozens of applications out and have never gotten an interview. I have armored truck, corrections, and armed security expierience but still can't get noticed.Thanks all !!


Go for a FT Academy or don't do it at all. You'll have a great shot at getting hired with an academy, its by far the best way to separate yourself from the pack. It's a sacrifice with kids, I know, but it's possible if you plan it out right. Good luck!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

And the academy is only good for two years from day of graduation. The ideal candidates these days have a combination of degree and academy. Fitchburg state started a new 5 year program where you come out with a masters degree and a full
Time academy certification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ostman89 (Aug 5, 2017)

I would go Border Patrol if I went anywhere right now. Trump Administration Seeks to Loosen Hiring Requirements to Beef Up Border Patrol


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

R/I is now closed to 360 hrs with online stuff


----------



## Shosh328 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm considering self sponsoring. how difficult is it to get a department to sponsor you for a full time academy? I don't have any connections with any department.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Shosh328 said:


> I'm considering self sponsoring. how difficult is it to get a department to sponsor you for a full time academy? I don't have any connections with any department.


It's not hard at all! Now a days a lot of people don't want to be officers... so it won't be as hard as you think! Most Chiefs are very accommodating and willing to speak about the matter - doesn't matter if you do or don't know anyone!

Pick a day and head to a PD (with your resume in hand of course) and ask to speak with the Chief about being sent to an academy- most will probably have time right away to do so. (Also the bigger the department, the more $ they might have)


----------



## Shosh328 (Oct 16, 2013)

visible25 said:


> It's not hard at all! Now a days a lot of people don't want to be officers... so it won't be as hard as you think! Most Chiefs are very accommodating and willing to speak about the matter - doesn't matter if you do or don't know anyone!
> 
> Pick a day and head to a PD (with your resume in hand of course) and ask to speak with the Chief about being sent to an academy- most will probably have time right away to do so. (Also the bigger the department, the more $ they might have)


not sure if that is a serious response or not, i was considering sending letters instead of just showing up in person.

I obviously will be footing the entire bill where i'll be self sponsoring but i still need a department to sign off on my mptc application as a sponsoring authority. They also will need to let me use a cruiser for evoc so i'm not sure it will be as easy as you say.

for anyone who has self sponsored, how were you able to find a sponsoring department?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

visible25 said:


> It's not hard at all! Now a days a lot of people don't want to be officers... so it won't be as hard as you think! Most Chiefs are very accommodating and willing to speak about the matter - doesn't matter if you do or don't know anyone!
> 
> Pick a day and head to a PD (with your resume in hand of course) and ask to speak with the Chief about being sent to an academy- most will probably have time right away to do so. (Also the bigger the department, the more $ they might have)


Curse you visible25, lmfao. It's bad enough the chief getting letter after letter with resumes now they're gonna stop in the station too. Lmfao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenzo (Jan 16, 2014)

Shosh328 said:


> I'm considering self sponsoring. how difficult is it to get a department to sponsor you for a full time academy? I don't have any connections with any department.


join auxiliary for a few years and have them sponsor for the reserve academy. get your associates and be a seasonal FT in the cape for a couple of summers. THEN maybe if you're really lucky and theres space, they MIGHT think of sponsoring you. or apply to be campus cop and they might send you to SSPO academy.


----------



## Shosh328 (Oct 16, 2013)

thanks kenzo and woody


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Shosh328 said:


> not sure if that is a serious response or not, i was considering sending letters instead of just showing up in person.
> 
> I obviously will be footing the entire bill where i'll be self sponsoring but i still need a department to sign off on my mptc application as a sponsoring authority. They also will need to let me use a cruiser for evoc so i'm not sure it will be as easy as you say.
> 
> for anyone who has self sponsored, how were you able to find a sponsoring department?


It was a total joke, please don't do that.

On a serious note, there is plenty of information on here regarding how to go about getting a sponsorship and whatnot - might be worth it to look into the Sean Collier Self Sponsor scholarship... I've heard good things about it


----------



## Shosh328 (Oct 16, 2013)

visible25 said:


> It was a total joke, please don't do that.
> 
> On a serious note, there is plenty of information on here regarding how to go about getting a sponsorship and whatnot - might be worth it to look into the Sean Collier Self Sponsor scholarship... I've heard good things about it


Thanks,
I figured it was a joke. I was reading about the Sean Collier scholarship on the MIT website seems like a great opportunity for whoever is picked.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Shosh328 said:


> Thanks,
> I figured it was a joke. I was reading about the Sean Collier scholarship on the MIT website seems like a great opportunity for whoever is picked.


It is.... trust me


----------



## kered (May 20, 2015)

Shosh328 said:


> Thanks,
> I figured it was a joke. I was reading about the Sean Collier scholarship on the MIT website seems like a great opportunity for whoever is picked.


PM me


----------

